# 5D Mark 4 battery drain and meter timeout?



## arthurbikemad (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi to all, quick question for the collective on here, got my 5D4 out the bag this afternoon after firing off a few shots early in the morning with two fresh batteries installed in the grip only to find it was red HOT and both batteries fully discharged, it would seem checking the images a shot was fired and I'm guessing the meter continued to run until it was flat after I zipped up the bag, I tested the theory quickly in that the meter does run on after the one min timeout that is pre set in the standby menu and the 8 sec meter timer menu when the shutter or back button focus is half pressed, I don't recall if the Mk3 timer runs the whole time the shutter or BBF buttons is half pressed past the timeout or if it shuts off and waits for you to release the button first, my Mk3 is boxed up ready to sell so can't test it to see if it does the same, however I have never known any Canon body be red hot after being left in the bag with a button or two perhaps squashed against the bag liner? I would hope that Canon see such an oversight as a possible error, I.e why would the meter run for so long past the timeouts in an error state like this? Or am I just being slack by not turning it fully off, but then it's easy to just throw the camera back in the bag or under a coat and forget to turn it fully off each time, I also wonder if it could get hot enough to present a fire hazard? Makes you wonder....given mine was TOAST!


----------



## Labdoc (Jul 7, 2017)

I have the same setup. Leave mine on for 1 to 2 hours at a time depending on what I'm shooting, never had that happen. However, I don't put the camera in a situation where buttons could be pushed without shutting it off. 

A lot lot things could have happened. The camera was metering and trying to focus the whole time, a button combination was pushed that essentially created a power demand situation, the grip was loose or something could be wrong with the camera, the batteries or the grip. Maybe something else.

I'd try to turn it off before stowing it away and see if it happens again, then go from there. I had a loose grip once and the camera started doing strange things, took a little while to figure out but was easy to fix.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 7, 2017)

Cheers Labdoc for the reply, yes I agree and take on what your saying, the mistake is mine, as you say turn it off! Guess all these years of the Mk3's idiot proof  config has taught me bad habits or more like its just never happened before, odd thing is I am OCD with the whole photo gear thing but when it comes to turning it off I am slack! Guess my surprise is the fact the meter timer runs the whole time the button is down, but then it would do right, whats the point if the timer setting only ran for the set time, 8 seconds after composing a shot it turns off the meter is no use to anyone, re reading my post it sounds like a daft thing to say that the firmware needs addressing re the timer, perhaps some intelligent algorithm could be written so the timer ends after a given time of zero activity, but then I am sure someone somewhere wants the timer running on a tripod... Oh well. I thought I may post my thoughts rather than risk up setting my girl by boring her with my camera gripes haha


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes, the metering does (and should!) continue to remain active as long as you're half-pressing the shutter button. The metering _does_ shut off after a period of time if you release the half-press. Metering and AE Lock are maintained for 6 seconds after you release a half-pressed shutter button. FE lock is maintained for 16 seconds after you release a half-press. All of those are maintainted for 2 seconds after you release the fully-pressed shutter button if you capture an image. 

On the 1-series bodies, you can change those timings (up to a maximum an hour, if you want) - for example, that would allow you to keep using the same AE Lock setting an entire session.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks again, yeah I agree, guess it was just the surprise of the heat of the body that made me jump on the forum, then as all have said its clear noting is wrong, just me not turning it off haha, I know the Mk4 eats up batteries faster than the Mk3 but in fairness the fault this time is my own, otherwise loving the Mk4!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2017)

Metering should not take much power, was a lens attached?

I'd be concerned about the batteries having a issue, and I'd want to be very careful before using them again. I assume they are Canon batteries in a Canon Grip?

Charge them where you can keep a close eye on them, and let them sit in a place where overheat will do not damage. Check them after 8 hours and make sure they are not warm or discharged. Then remove the grip, place the batteries in it, and let it set. Grips also go bad and can cause shorts.

Li-On batteries are all potentially dangerous, Nikon had a recall announced just Today for battery melt downs. They have had recalls in the past as well.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 7, 2017)

I let them fully cool, few hours later they are stone cold, will recharge them tonight as I have hundreds of times before, btw I use a dual charger (cube) that is proberly the only non Canon item I have, but I have used it for years, saying that both these new 2017 batteries were charged separately in a Canon charger, yeah I hear you re the grip etc but I'm sure it's all good but yes I will keep and eye on it. Yes it's a Canon grip, Canon genuine LP-E6N batteries, yes a lens was on the body a Canon 35mm F1.4 Mk2 so no IS, I doubt it was hunting for focus but who knows.. I have noticed the camera drains the batteries slightly more than the Mk3 even when fully off and much more than my 1DX2, no GPS or WiFi is active so it's a little odd to what maybe the cause, many people online claim the standby/off drainage is more so than the incredible standby life of the Mk3 even when left on. 

edit: just fitted two LP-E6Ns from 2015 that I have used loads, registered them and switched the camera off, off to bed so will check it tomorrow and see what's what. Cheers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 8, 2017)

arthurbikemad said:


> I let them fully cool, few hours later they are stone cold, will recharge them tonight as I have hundreds of times before, btw I use a dual charger (cube) that is proberly the only non Canon item I have, but I have used it for years, saying that both these new 2017 batteries were charged separately in a Canon charger, yeah I hear you re the grip etc but I'm sure it's all good but yes I will keep and eye on it. Yes it's a Canon grip, Canon genuine LP-E6N batteries, yes a lens was on the body a Canon 35mm F1.4 Mk2 so no IS, I doubt it was hunting for focus but who knows.. I have noticed the camera drains the batteries slightly more than the Mk3 even when fully off and much more than my 1DX2, no GPS or WiFi is active so it's a little odd to what maybe the cause, many people online claim the standby/off drainage is more so than the incredible standby life of the Mk3 even when left on.
> 
> 
> edit: just fitted two LP-E6Ns from 2015 that I have used loads, registered them and switched the camera off, off to bed so will check it tomorrow and see what's what. Cheers.



My new MK IV is coming next Tuesday, so I'll see how it does. I just left my previous cameras on all the time, they could go for months in one case, when I had surgery and was not using cameras for a couple months. I even keep the lens on in my camera case.

I don't plan to use GPS, I like to keep my privacy, but I suppose any iphone photos locate me in any event. I'll certainly be testing out everything. I usually do a AFMA right away, since cameras can vary in AF accuracy as well as Lenses. FoCal is getting some money as I upgrade.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 8, 2017)

So few hours later and all is good, one battery down by 1% overnight to 99% - 100% so nothing wrong at all IMO. Guess I shall just have to be sure to turn it off, no excuses with the 5D as very easy to flip the switch unlike the 1DX that you need to fiddle with the switch and turn it rather than flip/flick it with your thumb (The 1D is a fiddle compared to the 5D), the Mk4 is a spanking camera with awesome IQ and features, defo an upgrade from the Mk3 but still not on a par with the 1DX in low light and noise. But I am very, very happy with it. At least I know it can take the heat haha


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2017)

I now have my new 5D MK IV, and am leaving it turned on with wi-fi and GPS off to see if or how fast the battery levels drop. I have used liveview and paired the camera with my smart phone, taking a few shots, so its getting used. I see the battery is now at 72% which does seem to indicate that it uses more current than my 5D MK III. I plan to keep checking it each day until the battery gets into the 20% range. This is the 2nd full charge, I used it down to 15% the first charge doing FoCal AFMA and then charged it again. I have a new battery on order, and might buy a grip if I need more capacity.

I definitely need wi-fi and GPS off if not using them. I love the touch screen, I can zip thru the menus much faster.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 21, 2017)

Very nice! I never expected the Mk4 to be a significant upgrade given what was posted online about the camera, however I think it's a massive upgrade over the Mk3, people may make little of the upgrades like the touch screen and only a few more megapixels etc but I am SUPER happy with the camera, tbh I have not touched my 1DX2 all week. There is no doubt it uses more power than the Mk3, even on standby, as for WiFi and GPS that EATS them on both my bodies. But all in all like I say the Mk4 is truly GREAT, I love the App/remote shooting, download and editing it has proved to be very useful, I took some shots this week with the smartphone app, edited them with LR mobile and uploaded them online in the middle of no where with just my phone and camera, very cool.

Sensor wise and AF is a big step forward IMO, noise is no where near the 1DX2 but IQ....Amazing!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2017)

Battery went from 72% to 71% overnight, so its using power in standby. Far more than my MK III which could be in standby for days without the battery level dropping.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 21, 2017)

I would give it at least 3-5 nights as that 1% of battery level drop, in reality could be just a fraction of a percent. 
from 71,6% down to 71,4%, for example. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Battery went from 72% to 71% overnight, so its using power in standby. Far more than my MK III which could be in standby for days without the battery level dropping.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> I would give it at least 3-5 nights as that 1% of battery level drop, in reality could be just a fraction of a percent.
> from 71,6% down to 71,4%, for example.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be seeing how long it takes to drop into the 20% range. However, I'll also likely be using it if I get a chance, so that will have to be factored in. It would be difficult to let it sit for more than 2-3 days unused.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2017)

I used Wi-Fi yesterday to connect with my tablet, and played with some of the settings in preparation for the eclipse. The battery dropped a significant abount in just a few minutes, I doubt that it would last for the Eclipse photos while tethered wirelessly using liveview. It did not drop while letting the camera sleep, but dropped from 45% to 37% in 5 or 10 minutes, and I want to use it 2.5 hours!.

That convinced me, I ordered a Tether Tools case relay today, and am now looking for a USB battery pack or two, since batteries do fail, I thought two different brands might provide some redundancy.


----------

